# Seerosen - indoor ?



## Eugen (7. Juli 2010)

Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach was Neuem.
Nun habe ich eine große Zinkbadewanne, aber draußen eigentllich keinen Platz mehr. 
Im Wohnraum könnte aber ein Platz für diese frei geräumt werden.

Nun keimt bei mir der Gedanke, die Wanne direkt an der Fensterfront aufzustellen und einige meiner Zwergseerosen einzusetzen. "Garnieren" könnte man das ganze mit ein paar schönen Schalen,in die diverse Wasserpflanzen kommen sollen.
Ab Mittag bis Sonnenuntergang steht alles voll in der Sonne.

Im Frühjahr bis zum Herbst sollte das gehen, aber wie sieht es im Winter aus. 
Da es ja Wohnraum ist,ist es natürlich  warm, also nix mit Winterruhe.

Ob das funktionieren wird ?

Hat vll. sogar jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ?


----------



## niri (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Hi Eugen,

du hast eine sehr interessante Frage gestellt , mit dem Gedanken einen Miniteich indoor einzurichten habe ich auch schon gespielt , bin dann aber bei meinen Aquarien geblieben. Ich habe mir damals allerdings überlegt, eine tropische Seerose im Haus zu halten. Praktische Erfahrung habe ich also in der Bezihung gar keine:?, glaube aber gelesen zu haben, dass winterharte Seerosen eine Ruhepause in der kalten Jahreszeit brauchen, sonst gehen sie mit der Zeit ein. Deswegen kamen sie für mich für Indoohaltung nicht in Frage. Man könnte sie aber vorsichtshalber für eine Zeitlang aus dem Wohnzimmerteich dann herausnehmen und kühl (Keller, Garage, großer Teich) überwintern lassen. Die tropischen Seerosen dagegen könnten ganzjährig im Teich bleiben, begleitet von wunderschönen anderen Gewächsen aus den wärmeren Klimazonen wie Echinodoren, Bacopa, Hydrophyla usw., die gern aus dem Wasser herauswachsen und in offenen Aquarien gehalten werden. Für diese Pflanzen jedoch ebenso wie für __ tropische Seerosen wird das natürliche Licht aus dem Fenster (vor allem im Winter) nicht ausreichen, man müsste also entsprechende Beleuchtung (z.B. AQ-Hängeleuchten) installieren.

LG
Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Hi Eugen,

mit winterharten wird das wohl nichts werden wenn sie dauernd warm gehalten werden, die vergeilen dann wie andere Outdoorpflanzen. Und tropische bräuchten im Winter ne Zusatzbeleuchtung um weiterwachsen zu können.

Eine kleinbleibende Seerose die man in fast jedem Aquaristikladen zu bekommen ist, wäre die knollenbildende Nymphaea __ lotus. Mit der könntest Du ja mal einen Versuch starten (wenns schiefgeht hat man da nicht viel verloren)

MfG Frank


----------



## niri (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Eine kleinbleibende Seerose die man in fast jedem Aquaristikladen zu bekommen ist, wäre die knollenbildende Nymphaea __ lotus. Mit der könntest Du ja mal einen Versuch starten (wenns schiefgeht hat man da nicht viel verloren)
> 
> MfG Frank



Dazu ist noch zu vermerken, dass Nymphaea lotus eine nachtblühende Seerose ist . Ich halte sie seit einigen Jahren in meinem Aquarium (kleine Ableger sind auch vorhanden :smoki) aber nur als Unterwasserpflanze, ohne Schwimmblätter und Blüten  .

LG
Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Hi Ina,

die Schwimmblätter einer Seerose abkneifen, nur um sie am *** zu hindern. Pfui.
Der Tigerlotus ist doch so blühfreudig wenn man ihn läßt - na gut, macht dann aber ruckzuck nem 500l Becken mit Schwimmlaub dicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Nymphaea __ lotus soll kleinbleibend sein??? Wenn die erst mal richtig loslegen, werden die riesig. So weit ich weiß, können die Blätter einen durchmesser bis zu 50 cm erreichen. Meine damals im Aquarium hatte schon 25 cm große Blätter. Die hat auch regelmäßig Blüten angesetzt, aber sie sind komischerseise immer wieder vergammelt. Zudem wächst N. lotus auch in einer Wassertiefe von 50 - 80 cm. Mein AQ ist schon 60 cm hoch und die Blattstiele waren schon doppelt so lang.

Wie wäre es denn mit einer N. mexicana. Die wuchert zwar aber ist relativ kleinbleibend (Blüten und Blätter). Sie ist keine tropische Seerose, kann aber theoretisch durchkultiviert werden. Bei mir hat das durchkultivieren leider nicht geklappt, trotz Zusatzbeleuchtung.


----------



## boesihexi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

lieber eugen,

"normale" menschen expandieren, weil sie in der wohnung keinen platz mehr haben, in richtung garten oder garage. du machst das umgekehrt?  

ich schlage vor, du baust dir in der wohnung an der vorgesehenen stelle ein kleines (darf auch mittelgrosses sein) basin, den du mit tropischen seerosen bestückst. wenn das basin voll ist und du wieder kein platz mehr hast, solltest du zb. dein arbeitszimmer zum becken umfunktionieren. in einem extraraum könntest du auch mit der wärme experimentieren, indem du dieses zimmer im winter nicht mehr heizt  

ich beobachte weiter gespannt deine projekte


----------



## Eugen (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Hei ihr Drei  

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Sowas ähnliches hab ich schon befürchtet.
Tropische kommen nicht in Frage,da keine "schöne" Möglichkeit im Winter Zusatzbeleuchtung aufzuhängen.
Und der Tigerlotus wird mir für die Wanne zu groß.

@ Mirko : das mit der N.mexicana habe ich auch schon durch. 

Ich werde dann wohl die Seerosen im Winter rausnehmen und im Keller überwintern.
Für die "winterliche" Gestaltung der Wanne wird mir schon was einfallen.

@ Gabriela


----------



## Marlowe (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*


----------



## boesihexi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

wenn hässliche lampen dein einziges problem sind, eugen,  dann lies dich hier mal  durch. mit geeigenten glühbirnen kann man auch eine normale  wohnzimmerlampe nehmen. du hast sowieso viel licht durch die grossen  fenstern und brauchst eher eine notbeleuchtung für die ganz kurzen tagen.



> @ Gabriela


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Hallo Eugen,

das wäre doch ein niedliches Seeröschen für Dich,- tropisch, also viel Wärme vertragend. Dieses Seerosenkindel wächst und blüht bei nur 5cm Wasserstand, die ganze Pflanze ist etwa 16 cm hoch.

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## niri (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> das wäre doch ein niedliches Seeröschen für Dich,- tropisch, also viel Wärme vertragend. Dieses Seerosenkindel wächst und blüht bei nur 5cm Wasserstand, die ganze Pflanze ist etwa 16 cm hoch.



Hallo Ellfriede, 

und der Name der hübschen kleinen wäre ...:shock??

LG
Ina


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Ich tippe mal auf Tina!


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Hallo zusammen,

richtig, der Name der hübschen Kleinen ist Tina und sie ist genau so unkompliziert wie ihre Mutter in meinem Teich. Die kleine Tina hat sich ihren Standplatz selbst ausgesucht. 

Die Kindel dieser Seerosensorte  schwimmen oft sehr lange im Teich herum bis sie schließlich irgendwo wurzeln, oft auch an völlig unpassenden Stellen im Teich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> 
> das wäre doch ein niedliches Seeröschen für Dich,- tropisch, also viel Wärme vertragend. Dieses Seerosenkindel wächst und blüht bei nur 5cm Wasserstand, die ganze Pflanze ist etwa 16 cm hoch.
> 
> ...



Ja,Elfriede, damit könnte ich mich anfreuden. 
Nur wo bekomm ich die her 

Eine erste Entscheidung ist gefallen, die Wanne bleibt erst mal draußen,da andere Projekte ( "innerhäuslich"   )Vorrang haben.
Morgen abend wird sie gestaltet und mit meinen "Zwergen" versehen.
Damit hab ich schon mal zeit bis November gewonnen.

Allerdings läßt mich die Idee "Indoor-Teich" nicht mehr los.


----------



## niri (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Ja,Elfriede, damit könnte ich mich anfreuden.
> Nur wo bekomm ich die her



Hallo Eugen, 

mit Tina liebäugele ich auch schon länger, seit ich sie vor ein paar Jahren auf Elfriedes Bildern gesehen habe. Bis jetzt habe ich mich nicht entschliessen können, da ich dieser Schönheit kein vollsonniges Plätzchen bieten könnte. Jetzt hat Mirko sie auch schon . Ich werde wohl nächstes Jahr einen Versuch wagen, mit einem kleinen beheizten Becken auf der Loggia. Mehrere der auf der Seite www.seerosenforum.de empfohlenen Seerosengärtnereien haben Tina im Programm. Mit einigen habe ich bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht.




Eugen schrieb:


> Allerdings läßt mich die Idee "Indoor-Teich" nicht mehr los.



Meine alten Träume sind dank deinem Thread auch wieder erwacht .

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Hallo Eugen,

so niedlich klein wird die junge Tina natürlich auch bei dem geringen Wasserstand nicht bleiben, aber sie ist laut Werner sehr anpassungsfähig.und auch zur Gefäßkultur geeignet. 

Nachdem Du Deinen Traum vom  Indoor-Teich heuer noch nicht verwirklichen wirst, könntest Du Dir aber eine erwachsene Tina in den Teich setzen und mit den Kindeln im Winter schon einmal experimentieren. 

Ich warne Dich aber, denn diese Seerose wirst Du nicht mehr los, meine bildet  auf fast jedem Blatt ein Kindel aus. Schade, dass die Post oder andere Transportmöglichkeiten nur von Deutschland nach Griechenland einigermaßen gut funktionieren, jedoch von hier nach Deutschland für lebende Pflanzen viel zu  lange dauern, außer vielleicht für Olivenbäume.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

Am WE habe ich die Badewanne erstmal draußen zwischengeparkt.

 

Die Nuphar japonica hat aber inzwischen einen eigenen Topf bekommen.

6 der "sieben Zwerge" sind nun drin.
Noch fehlt als 7.Zwerg die N.solfatare.


----------



## boesihexi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*

wie willst du dann die volle wanne wieder ins haus (1.er stock, 2.er stock?) tragen?  :shock 

sieht aber gut aus, deine wanne. ich bin gespannt wie sie aussieht, wenn alle deine seerosen am blühen sind


----------



## Eugen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*



boesihexi schrieb:


> wie willst du dann die volle wanne wieder ins haus (1.er stock, 2.er stock?) tragen?  :shock



ganz einfach,ich bekomme Hilfe aus Nürnberg  

Im Ernst, das Wasser kann man ja ausgießen 
Und die Seerosen sind alle in Töpfe gepflanzt.


----------



## boesihexi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seerosen - indoor ?*



> ganz einfach,ich bekomme Hilfe aus Nürnberg


 du bist mir einen witzbold! lachboden



> Im Ernst, das Wasser kann man ja ausgießen


ok, so gesehen... diese option hatte ich komplett vergessen. teich bei mir = kein anderes wasser als das grundwasser im teich  

ich hoffe aber, dass du 1/3 des wassers in eimern hoch trägst und nicht gleich dein badwasser laufen lässt?


----------

